# -עד ל



## LXNDR

?"האם אני מבין נכון שבציון זמן עם מלת היחס הזאת נקודת הזמן שבה מדובר לא נכללת בפרק זמן שקדם לה, כלומר *עד למועד* משמע "עד המועד ולא עד בכלל​


----------



## GeriReshef

באופן כללי אתה צודק. אינני יודע אם יש לזה אסמכתה, אבל אם מציינים את המועד - סימן שמשהו השתנה אז.


----------



## amikama

אני לא חושב שזה תמיד חד-משמעי. צריך להסיק מההקשר האם הכוונה היא עד בכלל או לא עד בכלל (אם זה לא מצוין במפורש).


----------



## LXNDR

amikama said:


> אני לא חושב שזה תמיד חד-משמעי. צריך להסיק מההקשר האם הכוונה היא עד בכלל או לא עד בכלל (אם זה לא מצוין במפורש).


?ואילו "עד" הייתה לבד, זה היה לדעתך חד-משמעי? ואם כן, אז כולל או לא כולל​


----------



## elroy

LXNDR said:


> ואילו "עד" הייתה לבד​


איך לבד? תמיד יש הקשר. איזה הקשר אתה מתאר לעצמך?​


----------



## Drink

לבד זאת אומרת בלי ל-


----------



## elroy

אה! תודה. אני חושב שלא משנה אם אומרים ״עד״ או ״עד ל-״. שניהם לא חד-משמעים ורק ההקשר מחליט. ואם לא, אז זה פשוט לא ברור.​


----------



## GeriReshef

יונתן גפן כתב כך בשיר מוכר וישן

"אומרים שהיה פה שמח לפני שנולדתי
והכל היה פשוט נפלא עד שהגעתי"

כלומר- עד שנולד הכל היה נפלא, בהתאם לכתוב בשיר,
ומאז זה כבר לא כך - במשתמע.
האם יש דוגמה הפוכה? כלומר- עד עכשיו הכל היה כך וכך, ומההקשר מובן שזה גם נמשך כך?
​


----------



## Abaye

אם יורד גשם מבלפוריה ועד (ל)גדרה, אפשר להבין שגדרה גשומה, הענן אינו עוצר בצומת הכניסה ליישוב. כלומר "עד" כולל כאן את נקודת הסיום.
הביטויים "עד ועד בכלל" ו "עד ולא עד בכלל" מעידים על הצורך לפרט, "עד" לבדו אינו בהכרח מכליל או מוציא את היעד.
דוגמה נחמדה: אנציקלופדיה יהודית דעת -  עד ועד בכלל; עד ולא עד בכלל  ;


----------



## GeriReshef

Abaye said:


> אם יורד גשם מבלפוריה ועד (ל)גדרה, אפשר להבין שגדרה גשומה, הענן אינו עוצר בצומת הכניסה ליישוב. כלומר "עד" כולל כאן את נקודת הסיום.
> הביטויים "עד ועד בכלל" ו "עד ולא עד בכלל" מעידים על הצורך לפרט, "עד" לבדו אינו בהכרח מכליל או מוציא את היעד.
> דוגמה נחמדה: אנציקלופדיה יהודית דעת -  עד ועד בכלל; עד ולא עד בכלל  ;


----------



## LXNDR

Abaye said:


> ;דוגמה נחמדה: אנציקלופדיה יהודית דעת - עד ועד בכלל; עד ולא עד בכלל​


מסתבר שהפולמוס הזה לא חדש

תודה רבה לכולכם, זה עזר​


----------

